# je m'en veux (s'en vouloir)



## Judi27

Bonjour,

Necesito una ayudita para entender la cancion de Bénabar - "Paresseuse".  
Tengo una duda en la 3era linea. 
Yo entiendo lo siguente: (Ella es tan perezosa, que) "no esta tan contra de perder la ocasión" (de llegar tarde)......o "no se lamenta de perder la 
ocasión".
"..........................................
Elle rallonge par le square
C'est la fermeture quand elle arrive au guichet
*Elle s'en veut de rater de si peu*, à quelques minutes près
Un peu plus elle rentrait
.........................................."
Muchas gracias.


----------



## josepbadalona

*Elle s'en veut de = se enfada contra sí misma*

*rater = perder(se)*
*de si peu*, = à quelques minutes près =  por tan poco tiempo/ tan pocos minutos (de retraso)

Un peu plus = poco faltó para que


----------



## Judi27

josepbadalona said:


> *de si peu*, = à quelques minutes près = por tan poco tiempo/ tan pocos minutos (de retraso)


 
Creo entender un poco mas, me confundio el resto de la cancion:
"....mañana juro evaluar mejor las distancias para estas bien segura de llegar tarde...."


----------



## josepbadalona

Estoy perpleja ...
Quizás le dé pena haber llegado tarde  con sólo algunos minutos de retraso y hubiese preferido tardar más para llegar con retraso de verdad, por ejemplo una hora ....


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Bueno... la canción está clara. La holgazana hace todo lo que está en su mano para tener un pretexto para NO ir a trabajar y volver a su casa.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Judi27

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenos días, bonjour,
> 
> Bueno... la canción está clara. La holgazana hace todo lo que está en su mano para tener un pretexto para NO ir a trabajar y volver a su casa.
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


 
Pero por que ella quiere llegar despues del cierre "du guichet" (=boleteria/cajero automatico?)...?, no entiendo que relacion tiene a no trabajar. 
Entonces, se entiende que trabaja "au guichet" ?


----------



## josepbadalona

el contexto te dice que hoy ha decidido ir a la piscina
ha tardado lo más posible para llegar tarde, y ha tenido suerte porque ha llegado a la taquilla donde se compran las entradas unos pocos minutos después del cierre ; ha estado a punto de llegar antes y no tener pretexto para no entrar,(es perezosa, y la idea de nadar le da no sé qué)
por lo cual, mañana irá con más cuidado de perder más tiempo para que esto no se reproduzca...el riesgo ha sido demasiado grande


----------



## Judi27

Cintia&Martine said:


> ........


 


josepbadalona said:


> ........


 
Gracias


----------



## oresoj

Je m'en veux bueno con lo que he buscado he captado que es como no  estar conforme con algo , ¿estoy en lo correcto?; si alguien sabe o me rectifica si estoy correcto seria de gran ayuda gracias


----------



## café olé

Bueno, por resumirlo y sin entrar en profundidades, se puede traducir (generalmente) por _me arrepiento, siento mucho, me duele..._


----------



## Tbubui

Hola,

Yo lo traduciría como "*me siento culpable*".

Un saludo.


----------



## Paquita

Estoy conforme con los demás, pero creo que  la expresión,  además del sentimiento de culpabilidad añade este reproche que te haces a ti mismo = ¿Cómo pude ser tan tonto como para hacer/decir.. esto ? Un matiz de rencor hacia ti.


----------



## Inaxio L

Salut! De acuerdo con Paquita yo diría que es algo así como "me odio" (un reproche intimo).


----------



## café olé

Bueno tal vez no tanto, no tanto... Ez da hain besterako, Inaxio,  algo así como _no me perdono_ podría ser suficiente_._


----------



## Tbubui

Estoy de acuerdo con café olé, creo que la expresión no es tan exagerada. 
Los franceses la usan para decir "me siento culpable de..." y también "estoy avergonzado de...", "me arrepiento de..."

Espero te sirva de ayuda.

Un saludo.


----------



## Inaxio L

Aupa cafe olé y Tbuibui,

Bueno, no sé en qué contexto aparece la frase, tampoco lo he utilizado en voz viva, de hecho fue una profesora de francés la que mencionó la palabra, pero "me arrepiento" etc. me parecen expresiones un poco neutras... He dicho. 

Inaxio


----------



## oresoj

Hola a todos. 
Gracias por la ayuda ahora entiendo, con lo que me han explicado ustedes, que significaría la frase. 
De todos modos le dejo el contexto en el que estaba: 
"Oui je promets que j'écrirai
Des phrases  et des arabesques de regrets
Je m'en veux tant que je m'en vais"

De todos modos gracias


----------



## yserien

Inaxio L said:


> Salut! De acuerdo con Paquita, yo diría que es algo así como "me odio" (un reproche intimo).


Sí, porque cuando un francés  te dice  "tu m'en veux" está claro : el otro te odía, te quiere mal. tiene prevención hacia tu persona.....


----------



## café olé

Sí, ah, ah... dije que no quería entrar en profundidades y ya estoy cayendo en ellas: es que no es lo mismo decir "je m'en veux" que "tu m'en veux"... La carga emocional no es la misma.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Il (elle) m'en veut=* me tiene manía* ( enojo y mala voluntad contra alguien). Véase este ejemplo sacado de La ley de la selva de Elvira Lindo;
_*Rick*  Todavía no entiendo qué te ha podido hacer el pobre Indalecio para que le *tengas esa manía * que le has cogido = (pour que tu lui en veuilles autant).
__*Lupe*  Pues sí me ha hecho, me ha hecho mucho._
No sabría decirte si se puede poner en primera persona.


----------



## Gévy

Hola GURB:

Tener manía c'est vraiment ne pas pouvoir supporter quelqu'un, ne pas le souffrir, l'avoir dans le colimateur et peu importe ce qu'il fait. On ne l'aime pas, un point c'est tout : c'est en vouloir à quelqu'un, dans le sens d'en avoir après quelqu'un.

Mais dans le sens de s'en vouloir (soi-même) d'avoir fait quelque chose, ce ne serait une traduction valable. 

On aurait : 

- sentirse mal por algo
- culpabilizar(se)
- lamentar algo
- arrepentirse por algo

Il y en a sûrement d'autres. Mais celle que je trouve la plus naturelle et la plus proche du sens, c'est celle que propose Café Olé: no me (lo) perdono...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## GURB

Hola Gévy
Perfectamente de acuerdo contigo...aunque tengo la impresión que *me tienes fichado*.
Había dado esta expresión en tercera persona, con un ejemplo, para  aportar un matiz más a esta expresión francesa.
Un beso


----------



## Tina.Irun

¡Contexto, contexto! ¡Siempre deberíamos exigir el contexto!

orejoj: puedes citar el contexto. lo que no podemos es traducirte la canción entera de tu joven cantante francesa favorita (norma 17).

En el contexto que menciona orejoj (la frase pertenece a la canción "J'en ai assez = Estoy harto/a"), estoy de acuerdo con Gévy. 
Se arrepiente de no haberse decidido antes.


----------



## oresoj

Aquí esta de nuevo el contexto: 

"Oui je promets que j'écrirai
Des phrases  et des arabesques de regrets
Je m'en veux tant que je m'en vais"


P.D.: ya me averiguaron la canción


----------



## olives

*Nueva pregunta*​Buenas,

Quería saber cómo se dice en español la expresión "s'en vouloir". Me imagino que se la puede traducir por diversas expresiones según el contexto.

Por ejemplo:
- "siento no haberte dicho la verdad."
/ "je m'en veux de ne pas t'avoir dit la vérité."
¿qué os parece eso?
Claro, aquí se podría
 traducir "siento" por otras expresiones.

Me interesaría saber también cómo traduceríais esta frase muy corta:
- "je m'en veux (à moi-même)"

Quizás se pueda utilizar de alguna manera la expresión "arrepentirse" o "lamentar".

Gracias.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Olives,

Comme tu peux le voir dans les messages précédents, oui, l'essentiel c'est que le verbe exprime le remords.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------

